# Car rental Co. with subaru forester



## eslkerry (May 21, 2006)

Does anyone know if there is a car rental company that has Subaru Foresters? Brother is interested in buying one, but thought if there was a rental company that has Subaru's in their fleet, he might use them to rent on vacation to get a feel for driving a forester. We will be in Kauai for 3 weeks just 24 short days from now:whoopie:


----------



## urban5 (May 21, 2006)

Hertz has Foresters in their inventory, but not at all locations.  I rented a Forester at the Denver Airport in Jan 2005.


----------



## teepeeca (May 22, 2006)

Enterprise on O'ahu has a "bunch" of forresters.  Nice vehicles. If they have them there, I would think that other Enterprise locations would also have them.

Tony


----------



## sfwilshire (May 22, 2006)

Would your brother typically have anyone sitting in the back seat? I have driven Subarus since 1986 and was convinced that I wanted a Forester until I had my 18yo son (6'1") sit in the back seat. The leg room is pitiful. My Outback has much more space.

Sheila


----------



## mpkogli (Feb 10, 2016)

*Subaru Car Rentals*

I'd highly recommend Turo.com. They have a number of Subarus and other privately owned AWD vehicles available for rental at competitive costs.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 10, 2016)

How about renting one from a Subaru dealer? Just a thought.


----------



## Art4th (Feb 14, 2016)

Wow! Responding to a 10-year-old thread. That has to be some kind of record.


----------

